
Q&A: What Is Your Bedtime Story for Rebel Girls? - techchick
https://code.likeagirl.io/q-a-what-is-your-bedtime-story-for-rebel-girls-5865ca7343d2
======
nowarninglabel
Love reading all the "Code Like a Girl" stories. Start my morning off with
them every workday morning :) Thank you for sharing and creating!

~~~
techchick
Thanks so much. I am so glad you are finding value in them!!!

